# Portofino in Italy



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Good evening all
Could someone please advise about travelling to Northern Italy? 
We are used to the aires in France but unsure about the Italian equivalent.
We do not want to be in a position where we have to pay some of the camp site prices we have heard about.
This week someone informed me that they paid approaching £40.00 per night at Lido di Jesolo!!!!
We would like to visit amongst other places Portofino.
Any help or advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks in anticipation
Mashy


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: PORTOFINO in Italy*



Mashy said:


> Good evening all
> Could someone please advise about travelling to Northern Italy?
> We are used to the aires in France but unsure about the Italian equivalent.
> We do not want to be in a position where we have to pay some of the camp site prices we have heard about.
> ...


try Alan Rodgers/ camping cheque book sure they are not as expensive as £ 40 per night


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Purely personal but I would not visit Portofino in a motorhome.

It's a lovely place but parking is limited and the road there hugs the cliffside and in parts is barely wide enough for 2 minis to pass each other, let alone a motorhome. The view is great but you will miss it because you are frightened of driving over the edge. It is usually busy too and not many people seem to think it necessary to drive sedately !

Leave your van somewhere safe ( campsite ?) and take the regular bus service along the coast. Let the bus driver do the awkward bits !

Don't rely on getting in to the motorway service stations on the coast around Genoa as they are often no more than a small shelf built out over the cliffs and they get very crowded.

Can't help with local sostas I'm afraid but if you e-mail the local Ligurian tourist agency I'm sure they will have a list.

We have gone into Italy several times along the Route Napolean to Gap, then to Barcellonette and over the Colle della Magdalena / Col de Larche and to Cuneo. It's a lovely route and there are places to camp along the way. At the top of the Col on the French/ Italian border there is one of them ( a huge car park with other overnighters) and it is truly atmospheric. Cuneo also has a good campsite ( Campeggio Comunale Bisalta) and is an interesting town to explore. I have some photos in my album - click button below) and they are the first set of photos.

This looks useful:

http://www.castle-european.com/eurotravelIT.html

G


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Firstly let me say that i agree wholeheartedly with Grizzly, trust me I live out there !!!,

you might like to have a look at WWW.eurocampingcar.com they have a website that gives you loads of 'aree de sostas' in Italy and in fact all over Europe,

Have a great trip

The Yeti


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Portofino*

 Buon giorno mashy,
as Yeti says, you cannot visit Portofino by motorhome/motorcar or whatever. Your best bet is to travel by boat from Santa Margherita Ligure.
There is motorhome parking at Santa Margherita Ligure, and there are 'aree di sosta' as well as campings at Rapallo, Sestri Levante, and lots of other places along this stretch of the Ligurian coastline.
Good places to search are :
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.pleinair.it
www.caravanecamper.it
www.camping.it

of course then the well known French motorhome 'aires' websites also have lots of entries for 'Italie'

Another lovely place to visit is Yeti's Portovenere, where there is also a 'sosta' with bus service into the village.

Hope you enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------

